# Rocky Mountain Retriever Club September 2013 trial



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

The road to Orchard (highway 144) is high and dry (at least for now). The trial is still set to start at 8:00. Good luck to all!


----------



## colokev (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks De, but can ya get outta Boulder?


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

got out at 4:30, raining, got lots of good pictures on my way out. Sounds like it is going to be a soggy day tomorrow


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

I - 25 closed at I -34
Catch I 76 in Denver


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

The open is running


----------



## John Montenieri (Jul 6, 2009)

DeWitt Boice said:


> I - 25 closed at I -34
> Catch I 76 in Denver


unfortunately doesn't help me. I25 closed at HWY 14 in Ft Collins, both directions, also I25 @ Hwy 34 loveland, both directions, all major roads over Poudre river in Ft Collins closed, I started out early got turned around in loveland, went to Ft collins and realized I would not be able to snake my way out.


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

How about getting there from Ft Collins or Loveland, Hwy 34 going East OK all the way? Will have to jog East from Harmony Road only road in or out of Ft Collins this morning as I-25 closed from Brighton to WY border, and any county road with a ridge blocked off.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

David managed to get out...he's running a "smidge" behind, but he managed it?! Don't have a clue how though...


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Callbacks to water blind in Q:

2, 3, 4, 7, 10, 12, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17, 18, 19, 20, 22, 25, 26, 29


----------



## BB1234 (Sep 7, 2012)

Do you know callbacks for Open?


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

BB1234 said:


> Do you know callbacks for Open?


Sorry no. My guess is they are still running the 1st series?? I'm not there, but my husband is running the Q.

Edit: Just heard they are almost done with the open at least all the Pros that are at the Q have already run their dogs in the 1st series of the open.


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

open has 7 left to run blind, 7:30 AM. 
1-3-4-5-8-9-12-15-17-19-20-21-22-24-25-27-29-30-31-32-34-35-37-39-40-41-42-43-45-48


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

best site to see if roads are closed
as of this post - Hwy 34, closed East of Greeley
http://www.cotrip.org/home.htm;jsessionid=A3231E5D9B473984BB66C99C206133B5.node1
click on view map to see closures on a map of Colorado


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

I am at bridge in Orchard.
Platte river crested at 7: 30 this Am

Cant cross bridge. Bridge and road underwater. 

Folks that got to test wary , I was told could cross that bridge and traverse the road . Can't now


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

TriL evacuated to Paul Knutson's house


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

I heard that a one eyed dog with no tail,( World Famous Mr Friendly) took second in the Qual...nice job ABIII/Lee


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

OPEN 1st Edwards Pipe 2nd Bickley's young dog 3rdTrott Turk 4th Bickley Skeeter. Am Callbacks to the 3rd 1, 2, 8, 15, 19, 21, 25, 29, 31, 32, 34, 40 & 41 Derby will start at 7:00 am {whitecoat debut of MooseGooser} Am starts at 10;00


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Congratulations to the Grand ol Gal Piper! Another win for Team Edwards.! Way to go Mark and Becky! Congratulations Marv!


----------



## MarvBaumer (Nov 8, 2010)

*Piper*



Tim West said:


> Congratulations to the Grand ol Gal Piper! Another win for Team Edwards.! Way to go Mark and Becky! Congratulations Marv!


Thanks Tim,
She is a grand gal and now after giving us some nice pups this spring she has qualified for her 4th National Open.
Frank Price said that Mark was the ideal trainer/ handler for her and he was right.
She and Mark are a real team.


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Congrats Mark and Marv, and to Robbie and Kenny. Sounds like it was hard to get this trial finished. RMRC is a great group so Im sure they handled it well.


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

mjh345 said:


> OPEN *1st Edwards Pipe* 2nd Bickley's young dog 3rdTrott Turk 4th Bickley Skeeter. Am Callbacks to the 3rd 1, 2, 8, 15, 19, 21, 25, 29, 31, 32, 34, 40 & 41 Derby will start at 7:00 am {whitecoat debut of MooseGooser} Am starts at 10;00


Big congrats to Team Piper! Another AA win and trip to the nationals!



MarvBaumer said:


> Thanks Tim,
> She is a grand gal and now after giving us some nice pups this spring she has qualified for her 4th National Open.
> Frank Price said that Mark was the ideal trainer/ handler for her and he was right.
> She and Mark are a real team.


Hey Marv, I was only comfortable selling Piper knowing that she was going to a trainer that would understand her disposition. Mark was the ticket. Piper was not at all your typical field trial youngster, but she had two outstanding qualities that would prove to make her a consistent player with the big dogs: she was a very quick learner and simply a marking fool. Enjoy the ride, and remember - she will always be one of mine!

fp


----------



## Gawthorpe (Oct 4, 2007)

Rocky Mountain retriever club did a tremendous job of hosting this event. The teal lodge was great. They evacuated the competitors at the right time. Paul and Laurie Knutson showed what great sportsmanship is like and encouraged us to move there. A great club of hard working members.

The most important handler was Riley Wardlaw handled Twister to earn his Junior Handler pass. They were a great team and gave the Pros a run for their money!

Enjoyed the judging, great stories of bull attacks, bass fishing bs, and Jack Daniels!


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

Heard that congrats need to sent out to my Bro Joel Harris for another win for Billie in the Derby. Also spoke to the most flamboyant *Gooser, *who said he actually had fun at his first entry in a _white coat_ event. ( thank GOD the water did not get too high at Paul and Julie Knutson's so Gooser would look to wearing that damn speedo)


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Gooser did have great fun.. Dont understand the Flamboyant commenthough..

If you ever see me in the water,, "Boyant" isnt the word you would use,,, But anyways,,

I did have great fun,, I crashed and burned in the first series, kinda bummed,, BUT,, the great judges they had for the derby announced that handelers that were dropped would be allowed to "Play all day" just not in contention..

It was a wonderful day,,, learned quite a bit,, and watched a very inspirational dog by the name of Billie.. She is simply amazing..

The Junior handler that ran in the derby was a kick to watch also... That kid had Ice in his veins! nerves of steel!! What fun..

Thank you all for the fun day.

Boyant?

Gooser


----------



## Daren Galloway (Jun 28, 2012)

What were the results of the derby?


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

All I can emember is Harris's dog Billie was first,,

And Goettles dog that he was running named Judy was fourth!

Go Judy!!

Gooser was wet and Cold!


----------



## J Hoggatt (Jun 16, 2004)

First time on the white coat line--MooseGooser!


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

J Hoggatt said:


> View attachment 15032
> 
> 
> First time on the white coat line--MooseGooser!


Whew, for a moment I thought the pic of Gooser in the holding blind or line would feature a speedo.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

I think It was really special what Paul and Julie Knutson did offering the use of their beautiful grounds..

Thank You!

Gooser


----------



## colokev (Feb 10, 2010)

Hey Daren, Sorry I cant help you with the derby results, but wanted to warn you that this water is heading your way my Nebraskan friend!
See ya in the spring!
K


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

I think I am finally starting to get dry. Still have clothing and some stuff in my room in Fort Morgan - the motel was evacuated Saturday night. Fortunately, I got another room. Tom Vaughn wasn't so lucky and spent the night at the Red Cross Shelter

Anyway, results are up on Entry Express.

Thanks to
- Our bird boys who suffered through 3 rough weather days
- Our judges - Brad Bellmore, Ted Brewer, Erik Gawthorpe, and Chris Hatch who rolled with the weather punches and put together some very nice tests
- Paul and Julie Knutson, who donated their property for our use, when we evacuated the Teal Lodge
- Our contestants who remained flexible all weekend
- Riley, our Junior Handler, who finished our five series derby in style

I missed someone I apologize in advance


----------



## MoJo (Mar 24, 2004)

Yeah to my girl Twist for helping Riley attain his Junior Handler title. What a good girl!! An thanks to mike for the picture.


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Thank you to everyone at RMRC for digging in and getting it done. Tough work, but we appreciate it very much.


----------

